# I made it into a Celebrity Swag Bag!



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

I am very happy! 

My soaps made it into a celebrity swag bag!

To find out whom.....check out my site!

www.chesapeakebaybathandbody.com.


----------



## 7053joanne (May 27, 2008)

Congratulations!!!  That's awesome and you must be very pleased!

Joanne


----------



## Tabitha (May 27, 2008)

Super cool 8) !


----------



## Chay (May 27, 2008)

That's great, Congrats!


----------



## pepperi27 (May 27, 2008)

Wow that is so exciting!! Congratulations.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Way to go! Thanks for sharing such great news. It's inspirational to all of us. WOOT!

ETA -I blogged about your success here! 
http://www.smellychicksonline.com/hard- ... s-pay-off/


----------



## Deda (May 29, 2008)

That is so Awesome!  Congrats!


----------



## IanT (May 29, 2008)

saaaaaweeeeeet  great site too!


----------

